# What do I do now? Please I need advice!



## thome (Oct 4, 2001)

Quick recap. I 45 and have had IBS D and C for years. I have elimanated every "bad" food. I went back to see the Dr. He said the colonostmy was normal. I asked him why I have to push my rectum back in and wear a pad for the mucous and sometimes bm accidents. FOR THE THIRD TIME!!!







He seemed surprized and said I may have to go see a surgeon, that I May have an anal prolaspe. But first he wants me to Drink 2 -4 glasses of Colyte every night amd go back and see him in a month. I picked up the jug and read the instructions. Can I do this and get to sleep or will I be on the toilet all night? Will I be able to work? Has anyone else done this? I am going to bed, I can't take anymore of this. I think I will stop eating the little I do eat now.







I give up.......


----------

